# G. Luce Jersey



## bottlekid76 (Aug 8, 2012)

I got this one a few years back in an antique mall. I believe it to be from across the pond. I had no clue as to what it held when I picked it up. I did find a website though that mentioned G. Luce being a perfumer. The bottle is pretty similar in shape as the others shown so i'm sure it's the same.







 G.LUCE who had premises at 44 King Street, Jersey, was a prolific perfumer. All of the above bottles bear his name and contained either perfume, toilet water or eau de Cologne.

 From here... http://www.antiquebottles.co.za/Pages/Categories/Perfume.htm

 Here is the one that I have.  Would have been alot sweeter for me if it said "New Jersey". []

















 It measures 8" tall and around 3 1/2" wide. Quite large for a cologne or purfume bottle it seems. I like it.

 ~Tim


----------



## epackage (Aug 8, 2012)

.


----------



## epackage (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice looking bottle Tim...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 9, 2012)

Very cool bottle! Love those barrels.


----------

